# Depression and weight gain



## Caelma (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope you all don't mind my sharing. I really need to
make some major life changes.
I have just in the last 24 hours realized I have NEVER weighted 
so much in my life as I do now. :Bawling: 
I have in the past gained 20 to 40 lbs and dropped it, etc, etc. 
I'm told the up and down is worse than just staying heavy.
I also see a pattern in my life. I truly want to break this pattern. 
The pattern is this, I leave a bad relationship,
lose weight, gain my self esteem back, make
great strides in my live, move forward and about 1 to 2 yrs later
meet a man, get involved again,  things go bad.
I get depressed and feeling worthless, 
and it re starts all over again. I get depressed, I eat.
This has happened like 4 times in the last 20 years.
I'm ready for it to stop and would like to see what others have
tried. I was thinking of joining Curves.
I'm calling my doctor tomorrow to discuss my health, weight and depression.
(I'm on Zoloft and it use to work but seems the stress is stronger than
the drug now, 50 mg's worked then stopped working, went to 100 and it worked and not it doesn't.) :Bawling: 
Tomorrow I'm drinking water, eating better (less) and going to try
to defeat the depression. I have other life changes I need to make
but they will include making some hard decisions.
I really want this change, has anyone here dealt with a similar situation?
Anyone try Curves? Low Carb eating?
Losing weight isn't just about eating less and exercising more, it
seems to be about major life changes in thinking and lifestyle.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

exercise will help with the depression. force a 10 min walk every day, and think only positive thoughts while you walk.


----------



## jessin (Aug 25, 2005)

what ever you choose to do go slow and make small changes at first, IMO it makes it alot easier to stick with the changes you end up making. Also go for short walks enjoy the beauty of nature around you it helps my mom who suffers from deppresion alot.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I so wish that when we get depressed, we'd lose our appetite! I don't and head for the Cheetoes!

Just take it one day at a time and don't look at the future.


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Cheetos forever! For me, it's malt-vinegar-and-sea-salt potato chips ... Carbs tend to be 'comfort food'. When I need to kick-start the body and mind systems, I go on a cleansing fast. Exercise does help because it not only gets you energized, it also helps the flow of endorphins (same effect as anti-depressants). Watch funny movies. Also it's said that several cups of green tea per day helps with weight loss. I drink green tea and do a periodic cleansing fast. I also don't deny myself occasional comfort foods. There are certain foods recommended for good health like olive oil, walnuts, yogurt, and so forth. I put as much of these foods in my diet as possible and tell myself it counteracts the potato chips ... LOL! NEver used Curves, but I know it's more fun exercising with friends. Go for it and good luck!


----------



## WWTrailrider (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Caelma, been where you are. I think the ticket is remmember who you want to be, work to get there and then know you ARE that person. Don't let another person tell you who you are, or put you down. The exercise is a good idea, start slow. (glad your talking with your doctor about all this), as for Curves, I've heard good things about them, and exercising with freinds is even better. Good Luck and keep in touch. Cheryl @ WindWood


----------



## teachable (Jan 15, 2007)

I have suffered from depression and gained weight because of it. For me winter is the hardest b/c of the weather and the lack of sunshine, it makes me want to stay indoors on the couch. I was on zoloft in the past, IMO it just masked my symptoms and didn't address my problems. When I got off it I was miserable until I started to address my low self esteem, poor self-image, my depression. My own experience has led me to believe actions first and then my thoughts follow. So when I start working out, I start to feel better and think more positive thoughts. Therapy helped me address the issues I had. The dieting/ exercise thing isn't just a plan, it is a lifestyle change. I can tell you that personally over the course of the last two years I have lost about 25 pounds and kept it off. I don't emotionally eat anymore. I eat to live not live to eat. I exercise at the local gym solo a few times a week and then I do some group exercises too ( spin class, or yoga). The group setting helps me stay motivated as long as I don't compare myself to others. The only competition is with myself. All of that started just by taking it slow, one day at a time, and realizing that I'm am worth it.


----------



## Caelma (Mar 7, 2005)

teachable said:


> I was on zoloft in the past, IMO it just masked my symptoms and didn't address my problems. When I got off it I was miserable until I started to address my low self esteem, poor self-image, my depression.


A 'good' doctor will let you know antidepressants simply give relief
and allow you to level out so you're thinking clearly
so you can do life changes. They don't cure it.
I'm learning to stop allowing pther people to make
their problems, my problems.  

I have lost 4 lbs since I origionally posted this.


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

:dance: :clap: :bouncy: 

Good job!


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

That's great, Caelma!! Congrats!


----------



## Guinea mama (Feb 8, 2005)

I would highly recommend the book Body by God by Dr. Ben Lerner, if you truly want to make life changing decisions that will last forever. He addresses all of the problems that you talked about in your post. It has been a wonderful and life changing book for me. It addresses physical and emotional issues in it. A must read for anyone serious about changing their eating habits forever.


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

Being a medical transcriptions, I see a lot of Zoloft, Wellbutrin.... prescibed and it makes me cringe. I see a lot of obesity, diabetes type 2, hyperchlolestrolemia, and hypertension also. The whole country is in trouble, not just you. We cannot blame the doctors either, it is up to the individual mostly; we cannot expect a pill to be the answer to our troubles.

You need to look at what you are eating and doing (exercise). Start changing your diet -- cut out soda, white food (bread, potatoes, rice....), and sugar! Start slow though and make it a real change. I quit drinking soda about a year ago and really do not miss it (Mt. Dew has something like 13 teaspoons or is it tablespoons of suger in one can!). I have not lost much weight, but I have slowed/stopped the gain and feel healthier. Make a goal for each week (not related to the scale) and make it. You will feel much better.


----------



## Caelma (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you everyone for responding.
I've lost another 2 lbs. It helps that it finally stopped
raining after 2 months of nearly solid rain (40 inches)
I'm getting outside for hours and that helps too.



Guinea mama said:


> I would highly recommend the book Body by God by Dr. Ben Lerner, if you truly want to make life changing decisions that will last forever. He addresses all of the problems that you talked about in your post. It has been a wonderful and life changing book for me. It addresses physical and emotional issues in it. A must read for anyone serious about changing their eating habits forever.


Thank you for the reading recommendation,
I'll see about ordering it online or if my local Barnes and Noble has a copy.

And JAS, thank you also for the input.
I'm very serious about doing some major changes in my life.
Health, spiritual and emotional.


----------

